# My new colorful calf.



## Tammy (Mar 4, 2009)

Since I don't have goats yet, I thought I would share a picture of my new little calf that was born yesterday.

[







]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWWWW.....What a purty lil' thing! Bull or Heifer?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Tammy (Mar 4, 2009)

It's a little bull calf. He will join his brother from last year at a petting zoo and get lots of love and attention. I will have him for three months to make sure he gets a good start before he goes to his new home.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

He's really cute!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Can I have one???????? What a doll


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what a cute calf... :greengrin:


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

ahhh How Sweet :angel2:


----------



## Tammy (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you all! I am crazy about my babies!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

He is too cute...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

ohhh what a cutieeeee :drool:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition :stars: very sharp!


----------

